# biceps tenolysis... through the scope



## kc-george (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello!!

Does anyone have any feed back on an acceptable code for biceps tenolysis (performed arthroscopically), other than misc code?

thanks!
Casey


----------



## cjavorsky (Jun 13, 2012)

I would use 29828....


----------



## kc-george (Jun 13, 2012)

That is funny-- that is the one I was looking at.  Thank you so much!


----------



## OCD_coder (Jun 14, 2012)

More information is really needed from the op report.  So I would disagree until I could review the documentation.

Definition:
tenolysis /te·nol·y·sis/ (ten-ol´ĭ-sis) the operation of freeing a tendon from adhesions. te·nol·y·sis (t -n l -s s). n. Variant of tendolysis. tenolysis [ten-ol´ĭ-sis] ...


Tenodesis (29828) is where the tendon is sutured to the bone.  

Tenolysis is more of a 29822. For a biceps tenotomy, meaning "to cut" instead of "to release", it's basically the same thing and some people use the unlisted arthroscopy code and charge more than 29822, but it is most often considered "bundled" by insurance carriers and not paid. But this can also be considered simple debridement, and 29822 does get paid ...so I would rather use that. 

Example of a tenolysis:
Using an arthroscopic shaver and basket forceps, an intra-articular biceps tenolysis was performed with arthroscopic rotator cuff repair and arthroscopic subacromial decompression.


----------



## kc-george (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, I see your point also...  I will need to look at this op note again.  Thank you for your time!


----------

